# Bear (1 Viewer)



## TKent (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay, so some of you know that I made a recent move to the mountains. The Black Bears outnumber the humans by at least 2 to 1 around here and inspired me to dig out my sketch pad.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 11, 2016)

Really nice, TK. Up close and personal.


----------



## TKent (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Terry! These guys are so adorable trekking through my yard


----------



## Terry D (Nov 11, 2016)

TKent said:


> Thanks Terry! These guys are so adorable trekking through my yard



I would waste so much time with my camera...


----------



## TKent (Nov 11, 2016)

uh, no kidding...


----------



## Gumby (Nov 11, 2016)

Awesome animals! I love to see them...but from a safe distance.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 11, 2016)

bear-y cool

lol


nice sketch


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 12, 2016)

Great sketch!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2016)

Your drawing is faaaabulous... love the eyes and the shaggy fur... you did good! Hopefully you will share more... I find animals challenging to draw... HOWEVER, let me say, if I saw a Bear, IN MY YARD... I would be both thrilled and chilled, I watch National geographic channel, and they show Bear attacks and I was horrified... stay safe...


----------



## escorial (Nov 12, 2016)

the expression in the face is outstanding....in that face is the essence of the bear..superb....


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2016)

Fortunately, black bears are not typically aggressive and especially ones that live in populated areas. The other day a runner came by our house and we knew for a fact that there had been a bear walking that way and she said she had just slowed to a stop and they walked by each other. OMG. I would never do that. One day we came around the corner from walking the dogs and one was in the bed of my husband's pickup and another stood up and walked over to my car and was standing up looking in to see what he could see. Very 'human' pose--freaky!



Firemajic said:


> Your drawing is faaaabulous... love the eyes and the shaggy fur... you did good! Hopefully you will share more... I find animals challenging to draw... HOWEVER, let me say, if I saw a Bear, IN MY YARD... I would be both thrilled and chilled, I watch National geographic channel, and they show Bear attacks and I was horrified... stay safe...


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2016)

thanks folks!! It was fun to draw. I want to play with color but I find that soooo hard.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2016)

TKent said:


> Fortunately, black bears are not typically aggressive and especially ones that live in populated areas. The other day a runner came by our house and we knew for a fact that there had been a bear walking that way and she said she had just slowed to a stop and they walked by each other. OMG. I would never do that. One day we came around the corner from walking the dogs and one was in the bed of my husband's pickup and another stood up and walked over to my car and was standing up looking in to see what he could see. Very 'human' pose--freaky!





SQUEEeeeek!!!!  My friend raises Black Bears... and they are unpredictable... seriously.....


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2016)

Believe me, I don't go anywhere near them. I follow the ranger rules. TALK LOUD, STAND UP TALL, and back the F@#$ away slowly


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 12, 2016)

TKent said:


> thanks folks!! It was fun to draw. I want to play with color but I find that soooo hard.





Make a copy of your drawing .... then play with color pencils over your pencil strokes... that is how I got the courage to try color...


----------



## escorial (Nov 12, 2016)

TKent said:


> thanks folks!! It was fun to draw. I want to play with color but I find that soooo hard.



yeah that would be great to see...but there is something about pencil and paper that gives the artist and the image a realism that i think is lost in all the new media tools out there..for me the art is in the physical process and interpretation that is created...bit old school me thinks but when i see a pic like that it totally catches my eye...what medium were you thinking of..


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2016)

FM that is a GREAT idea!!


----------



## TKent (Nov 12, 2016)

I was thinking about colored pencils. I am always AMAZED at what Abi does with colored pencils.



escorial said:


> yeah that would be great to see...but there is something about pencil and paper that gives the artist and the image a realism that i think is lost in all the new media tools out there..for me the art is in the physical process and interpretation that is created...bit old school me thinks but when i see a pic like that it totally catches my eye...what medium were you thinking of..


----------



## escorial (Nov 12, 2016)

Abi that's a blast from the past...i have two of her pic's on my wall and some blown glass by jul's proud of place in my living room.....be great to see you interpretation in colour pencil...go for it TK..


----------

